# Challenge Time!



## AlexD (Nov 16, 2011)

I am here today to propose a challenge to you lighting fanatics!

Discuss the top light being used in this video. What gel is being used?


SUBMOTION ORCHESTRA - Live at Momo (London) - YouTube

I'm basically just very interested in what gel they are using for their top light, or is just one gel? I think it may be a light purple gel with an open white lantern not sure of the gel number though.


----------



## AlexD (Nov 16, 2011)

Ohhh! i didn't see we had a question of the day forum, what a good idea


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 16, 2011)

Does the video show the lights at all? I would never hazard a guess from it hitting her hair. I watched seven minutes of very slow, very static video and turned it off. I had no interest in watching 21 minutes and still have no clue.


----------



## AlexD (Nov 16, 2011)

ye thats pretty much the only view you get  i just love the music so much  though mind you about halfway though it dose artistically shake


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't have a problem with the music but I just didn't want to invest 21 minutes into it.


----------



## CBR372 (Nov 17, 2011)

I would vote LED. It has that slightly less then awesome CRI and the pink (oh I mean minus-green) shift to it that a lot of LED's have.


----------



## jglodeklights (Nov 17, 2011)

Almost impossible to say exact gel or Color Mix from an internet video. Reminiscent of overexposed video with Gam 925. Light quality appears to be similar to a Mac 101. Soft but confined beam with high level of intensity and brilliant and but somehow mired color.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 17, 2011)

{off topic}

jglodeklights said:


> ...but somehow mired color.


Does anyone else find it humorous when our wiki'bot makes a joke? 

{/off topic}


----------



## jglodeklights (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes, especially since I was calling their color brilliant, due to saturation, but always somewhat muddy, as per the actual definition of mire, and not referring to the shifting of color balance. Blue looks deep and brilliant, but somehow is just somewhat off. Etc. etc.


----------



## chausman (Nov 17, 2011)

While of course it would be very hard to tell the gel number form just her hair, but I'll take a guess. To me, it looks like something similar to Rosco_lux_ 47 from the top, and a NC spot from the front. Thats my guess. (I really like 47...)


----------



## AlexD (Nov 17, 2011)

chausman said:


> (I really like 47...)


 
Thats really the main reason I asked this.


----------



## shiben (Nov 18, 2011)

AlexD said:


> Thats really the main reason I asked this.


 
Try using Apollo Submissive Lavender with a R119 frontlight. Its a staple of mine. However, the light in the movie does look like an LED source.


----------

